# Bodyfat guess



## Rip (May 27, 2014)

visual guess


----------



## Get Some (May 27, 2014)

the 6-7% guy and the 9-10% guy are pretty much the same... the former is bigger and more tanned, giving the illusion that he is a lower BF%. I bet the guy in the 3rd pic is 8% tops and probably more like 7. You can be 10% BF and barely see the top 2 abs. I would imagine most guys who do well for themselves in wanting to stay big but also lean hover around 12% on average each year. I would like to get to 8% myself (I'm at 15% tops now) but it's so tough to keep that percentage without running tren unless you eat a very hardcore diet or are an ectomorph by nature. 

I think most guys who don't compete would like to look like the 9-10% guy but a little bigger. 12% is realistic for most, and a good number of people will not be happy with their size below that number. At 8% I still hold 230+ lbs at 6'2" and could be 6% 240+ if I really wanted to ( I don't tho! lol). It's all about setting your expectation level based on what God has given you.

Good chart though


----------



## Azog (May 27, 2014)

People also store fat in very different places. As an example, I store nearly ALL of my fat near my love handles. Oddly enough, most of it on the left side. So, even when I push 12% bf I still have a fully visible 6 pack and very lean legs, arms, delts, chest and back. If I do a caliper test using the suggested sites, I will measure at something ridiculous like 4% even when I am 12%. I simply do not hold much fat over my abs, limbs, chest or back.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 27, 2014)

12% is ideal for me.  Like Get Some said.....with as big as I am those lower percentages are hard to maintain without the strictest diet or running Tren.  At 12 % I look good and am comfortable.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2014)

What Darksidesix said!

Personally, I pack it on in my upper glute lower back. I if I had to hide it, that's the best place.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 27, 2014)

I have been sub ten and still no six pack. which has me thinking the fitness wave is bs. but the dude also did a caliper test also and both results were in 2% of each other. He said I just store all my fat in the mid section. Now I'm like **** it I know how to diet to get down low and happy and if I ever want to take it to the next level I will need a nutritionist that can set up a diet that targets the problem areas I have but fuk that I like beer to much


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2014)

Is Ryan Harvey a bf percentage? If so, that's me.


----------



## Malevolence (May 28, 2014)

I am trying to get to around 7-8% over the next month. It isn't all that hard considering what I do but I definitely loss mass in the process of getting lean. Based on my activity level I can eat 3400 cal and still lose 1.5lbs per week. Sitting at around 9-10% currently


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> I am trying to get to around 7-8% over the next month. It isn't all that hard considering what I do but I definitely loss mass in the process of getting lean. Based on my activity level I can eat 3400 cal and still lose 1.5lbs per week. Sitting at around 9-10% currently



I remember the pics you posted a while back. I'd still hit it....more than once


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2014)

Get Some said:


> the 6-7% guy and the 9-10% guy are pretty much the same... the former is bigger and more tanned, giving the illusion that he is a lower BF%. I bet the guy in the 3rd pic is 8% tops and probably more like 7. You can be 10% BF and barely see the top 2 abs. I would imagine most guys who do well for themselves in wanting to stay big but also lean hover around 12% on average each year. I would like to get to 8% myself (I'm at 15% tops now) but it's so tough to keep that percentage without running tren unless you eat a very hardcore diet or are an ectomorph by nature.
> 
> I think most guys who don't compete would like to look like the 9-10% guy but a little bigger. 12% is realistic for most, and a good number of people will not be happy with their size below that number. At 8% I still hold 230+ lbs at 6'2" and could be 6% 240+ if I really wanted to ( I don't tho! lol). It's all about setting your expectation level based on what God has given you.
> 
> Good chart though



Yeah, I could if I was willing to go through the standard contest prep. I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2014)

snake said:


> What Darksidesix said!
> 
> Personally, I pack it on in my upper glute lower back. I if I had to hide it, that's the best place.



If you look like your avatar now, you're probably no more than 10 or 12. I look about the same right now. Your abs are thick like mine and mine always show, but I can have a tendency to hold it in the love handle area only.


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I have been sub ten and still no six pack. which has me thinking the fitness wave is bs. but the dude also did a caliper test also and both results were in 2% of each other. He said I just store all my fat in the mid section. Now I'm like **** it I know how to diet to get down low and happy and if I ever want to take it to the next level I will need a nutritionist that can set up a diet that targets the problem areas I have but fuk that I like beer to much



This is just my opinion (although I recently read articles that confirmed it)...I think the more you focus on the abs as a muscle and train them like a muscle, the more they will show. Also, one has to eat clean and maintain lean muscle mass.


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2014)

I was probably around 6-7% here, but this was after carb depleting and loading. Also, it was 14 years ago and it was before I ever took any Testosterone (pre-TRT). I'm on TRT and about 20lbs heavier now, but my body fat is probably between 10 and 12 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1199


----------

